# can a 2010 Honda Rancher 420 cc 4 x 2 push



## Illinois pusher (Dec 8, 2010)

I am new to this board and would like to know thoughts on putting a used snow-country small v-blade that I have on the wifes new 420 Rancher 4 x 2 ATV. Currently its on the sons polaris 500 sportsman but we keep taking it off so he can go hunting and not get hung up on mid body tubes. Doing city drives aprox 2 car wide by 3 car deep.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yes you could, I would also add rear weight as and if your not plowing on nice and pretty asphalt chains will help alot in the traction department.

just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

anything can push...but depending on snow type and avg snow fall on how well it will do. I used a 450foreman full time 4wd, and it was a tank, but on wet snow it wouldn't take to much to hold it up..


----------

